# Some of you may know....some may not......



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

and some might not care....but the 09 Bowtechs and Diamonds are out...well sort of. Should be interesting to see what the other makers come out with.....Iceman is looking to be where its at.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

there are some good lookin bows in the bunch but i never have been to overly impressed with the airborne series and the generals limb recall last year was a bummer for the archery shops here in town


----------

